# REQ Port: ffgtk (Fritz Fun) for controlling a FRITZ!Box or compatible router



## MasterOne (Dec 13, 2012)

FRITZ!Box DSL-routers are very popular around here, since they are running Linux and offer advanced features not found in any other units. There is a Linux software package available called ffgtk (Fritz Fun) which makes it possible to use those advanced features:



> Fritz Fun (ffgtk) is a clean solution for controlling the FRITZ!Box or compatible router with Linux. It offers a rich feature list, including caller monitor, fax support, softphone and sms support.
> 
> Fritz Fun
> 
> ...


I started a thread in the ffgtk forum (unfortunately only in German language) with some promising answers about a FreeBSD port, but I am not a programmer and definitely not capable of porting software, so maybe somebody else here can take a look?


----------



## mix_room (Dec 14, 2012)

MasterOne said:
			
		

> but I am not a programmer and definitely not capable of porting software, so maybe somebody else here can take a look?



Making a port is not the same thing as porting the software. 
Making the port is often as simple as adjusting the makefile of another port. 

Take a look at: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/

If it compiles without changes, then it is usually quite easy. I was in the same situation as you, I made some ports that I felt I needed - quick dirty hackish ones - but they worked for me.


----------



## MasterOne (Dec 14, 2012)

Not sure about porting, ffgtk should compile with patches applied as provided in the German forum thread. I'd very much appreciate it, if anybody else here using FreeBSD and a FRITZ!Box could create a port, even better if it find its way into the ports tree.


----------



## mix_room (Dec 19, 2012)

Start here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/quick-porting.html

Then read, and try. Reading the forum you linked it seems as though everything compiles nicely - that means most of the work is already done. Just write the make file. 

It isn't that hard - just give it a try. You don't have anything to lose by not trying.


----------



## MasterOne (Dec 19, 2012)

Concerning FreeBSD I am still at the very beginning, I'm reading the handbook now and then, following the forums, but I still don't even have a machine running it (actually due to this problem, too bad that exactly the one computer destined to run FreeBSD doesn't co-operate), so it would be totally overkill for me to jump into porting right now.

Since it doesn't seem to be a huge effort to port this software for someone experienced, I thought maybe someone else using FreeBSD and having a FRITZ!Box may be interested.


----------

